# Luxembourg tip



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno tutti,
Many of you will be heading South over the next few days/weeks. No doubt some of you will be crossing Luxembourg, and hoping to stop there for cheap fuel/****/booze. Fuel last w/end Diesel 1.26 per litre.
As you intend to stop, so does most of France, Belgium, Holland, and Germany. If you find the motorway service areas almost impossible queues for fuel and parking space, the don't depair. Along the A31/E25 towards France (Thionville) take the exit for BETTEMBOURG. Just a short distance and less than 5 minutes from the mortorway will bring you to the pretty little town of Bettembourg, which is just loaded with service stations for the fuel, and all of which have shops just loaded also with cheap ****/booze/souvenirs. Try it, and avoid the crowds.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

eddied, you just blew one of the best kept secrets of shopping around Luxembourg :wink: but its good info  

Bob


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

eddied said:


> Buon giorno tutti,
> Many of you will be heading South over the next few days/weeks. No doubt some of you will be crossing Luxembourg, and hoping to stop there for cheap fuel/****/booze. Fuel last w/end Diesel 1.26 per litre.
> As you intend to stop, so does most of France, Belgium, Holland, and Germany. If you find the motorway service areas almost impossible queues for fuel and parking space, the don't depair. Along the A31/E25 towards France (Thionville) take the exit for BETTEMBOURG. Just a short distance and less than 5 minutes from the mortorway will bring you to the pretty little town of Bettembourg, which is just loaded with service stations for the fuel, and all of which have shops just loaded also with cheap ****/booze/souvenirs. Try it, and avoid the crowds.
> saluti,
> eddied


Hi Eddied,

Are there still road works on the A4 on the Belgian/Luxembourg border? It's two years since we used the route but there was miles of tail backs due to the road works.

Don


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Luxembourg*

 Buon giorno Don,
coming North last w/end in June horrendous road works at the Luxembourg/Bruxelles motorways interchange in Luxembourg, with tail backs in both directions and badly signed diversions.
Coming South last w/end everything clear.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bettembourg*

Many thanks Eddie. Would a large motorhome be able to access the petrol stations etc?

On my last trip back from Italy, I came off the motorway in Luxembourg for fuel and it was only 2 cents cheaper than the motorway. I was on a main road signed from the motorway to the city centre.

Also, what price were the smoky stuff, namely Bensons?

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Luxembourg *****

 Ciao Russell,
you wouldn't have a problem with a larger motorhome at the pumps. It isn't really a question of finding cheaper fuel off the motorway, but avoiding the horrendous queues at the motorway pumps/shops at this time of year.
I bought 'Merit' for Euro 3.90 a packet against Euro 4.20 a packet here in Italy. I would imagine altho' can't confirm, that B&H would be similar price.
I just realised whilst contemplating my navel this morning that this equals
400 lire per cigarette! 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Luxembourg *****



eddied said:


> I just realised whilst contemplating my navel this morning that this equals 400 lire per cigarette!


What's a lire? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Luxembourg*



eddied said:


> Buon giorno Don,
> coming North last w/end in June horrendous road works at the Luxembourg/Bruxelles motorways interchange in Luxembourg, with tail backs in both directions and badly signed diversions.
> Coming South last w/end everything clear.
> saluti,
> eddied


Hi Eddie,

Thanks for the update, it seems the road works in the area have been ongoing for some time, we are usually OK when we go south Dec/Jan but usually get caught out in June on our return trip.

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Luxembourg*

Hi

I use the lorry pumps when filling in Luxembourg at the services and there is not usually a queue. Take care though as the diesel is dispensed at high speed.

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

While we are in the Luxembourg area there is a good over night Stellplatz at Trier (N49º 44’18.55 E6º 37’27.89) it's about 30 miles away.

If you have time there is a scenic route from Luxembourg. 
Exit Jun 7 A1 (Lux Ring Road)

N2 (E29) to Remich.

N10 to Greven-Macher. This road runs along the Moselle

N10/road 49 to Trier.

As you approach Trier the Stellplatz is on the right behind the Messe Park. Look for MacDonald's as a land mark.

It cost €7 (2006) or you can park for free on the Messe Park car parking area. Both parking areas are along side the Moselle. It's a very nice 30 minute walk into the town centre.

We have overnighted there many times over the years.

Don


----------

